# penn senator 9/0



## heiko666666

|kopfkratmoin moin big gamer!
hab mal ne frage: was geht alles so mit penn 9/0(senator)?
hab so an adria thun marlin(mittelgross) und so gedacht!
und noch eine frage; welche rute wäre dazu empfelenzwert?|kopfkrat


----------



## rauber83

*AW: penn senator 9/0*

naja ich glaub da koenntes wieder ne endlos diskussion geben. ne sternbremse ist halt so ne sache wegen bremsregulierung und so. also ich schlepp und chunke nur mit schiebebremsen ABER die alte senator ist halt ein klassiker und hat schon alles gefangen was so normalerweise rumschwimmt. zum bottom fischen ne super rolle! bremse runterhammern und dann auf ajs und grouper. naja wenn du sie noch nicht gekauft hast und eine mit schiebebremse zum schleppen willst schau dir mal die tld 50wlsra an, die kostet bei rivermarinesupply so um die 280 dollar........ als rute musst halt schauen. wenn du mit 50 lbs schnur fischt würd ich halt ne 50 lbs rute nehmen. ganz ehrlich: wenn du die senator fischen willst musst nicht mit ner all-roller rute anfangen und ein uni butt reicht auch. 
also nur so als tip: tld 50wlrsa, 130 jerry brown hollow core backing, 100 yards 80er suffix,250er momoi windon, ne 50-100 pinnacle marine outfitter rute mit short bend butt!!!!! kannst eigentlich alles bezwingen was so rumschwimmt, mal nen 1000 pfund bluefin ausgenommen  und alles zusammen für so 500 dollar.


----------



## Marlin1

*AW: penn senator 9/0*

Hallo Heiko,

mittelgroße Marline in der Adria ???

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## rauber83

*AW: penn senator 9/0*



Wollebre schrieb:


> wenn eine Rolle mit Sternbremse, dann kauf dir die DAIWA 900H. Komplett aus Alu, sehr gute Bremse etc etc
> Besorg die in den USA da dort viel billiger als in Old Germany!
> u.a. hier: http://www.tackledirect.com/daiwsealser.html
> 
> habe dort auch schon bestellt und innerhalb von knapp zwei Wochen war alles da. Die versenden mit der Post. In Deutschland wird die Zollabfertigung und Zustellung durch DHL vorgenommen.
> Wie die Zollabgaben berechnet werden s. Bild.
> Die Zollabgaben werden von DHL bei dir kassiert.



sorry da muss ich dir aus meiner erfahrung wiedersprechen. arbeite seit 3 jahren als deckhand in destin, fl. fisch also fast jeden tag. erster biss auf meine 900h beim schleppen mit nem widerange - 1000 prozentig wahoo- und die bremse hat blockiert....das wars... wird also nur noch für bottom fish actionen benützt. weil da gibts kein vertrauen mehr... bei den uralten 6/0 senators die ich auf anderen booten beim schleppen nach draussen benützt hab rutschte die bremse wenigstens immer sodass man den fisch wenigstens landen konnte. wenn ich jetzt ne rolle zum rausschleppen benütz ist es ne tld 25 die gibts für 90 dollar hier gebraucht und erfuellt ihren zweck für kleine hoos und snake kings.....


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: penn senator 9/0*



Marlin1 schrieb:


> Hallo Heiko,
> 
> mittelgroße Marline in der Adria ???
> 
> Gruß
> Reinhold



Ich sach nichts! |rolleyes


----------



## rauber83

*AW: penn senator 9/0*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> Ich sach nichts! |rolleyes


  naja träumen darf man doch


----------



## saily

*AW: penn senator 9/0*

Naja - immerhin gibts ja noch ein paar vereinzelte Exemplare des mediterean spearfisch und den ein oder anderen Broadbill in der Adria - auch Billfishe! Da kann man schon mal durcheinander kommen

Heiko6... - sorry - aber recht vorinformiert kommen deine etwas lieblos zusammengepfrimelten Fragen bei mir nicht an.

Mit der Senator wurde früher fast alles gefangen. Damals gab es aber auch noch mehr Fisch. Wenn du heute deinen einzigen Tuna, oder Marlin einer Woche wegen einer schlechten Rute, Rolle, Schnur oder Wirbel vergeigst.....hast du dein Geld für alles andere zum Fenster rausgeschmissen.  Es gibt  heute viele wesentlich bessere Rollen. Die Shimano Tiagras und Tld aber auch die Penn Internationals 2 und VSW wären hier an vorderer Front zu nennen - es gibt auch noch ein paar andere gute Hersteller von Multirollen mit Schiebebremse (Accurate , Avet, Alutecnos...). Sternbremse ist zweite Wahl - nimmt man heute fürs Bottomfishing!

Ach ja - bei den Ruten solltest du die gleichen Hersteller in Betacht ziehen.

Mein Tipp - kauf dir erst mal ein Fachbuch (z.B. bluewaterfishing) - wenn dann noch Fragen offen sind - hier diskutieren!

TL

saily


----------



## zandermouse

*AW: penn senator 9/0*

Hallo Haiko,

meine Vorredener haben da schon einige gute Tips
gegeben. Die Beiträge von Rauber83 kann ich nur
bestätigen.|wavey:

Ich habe zwei Penn Senatoren in den Größen 4/0 und
6/0. Diese benutze ich ausschließlich zum Schleppen
auf Sailfish und Wahoo. Falls Du die 9/0 schon besitzt,
kannst Du sie selbstverständlich guten Gewissens
einsetzen. 
Falls Du über eine Kaufentscheidung
nachdenkst, hat Saily selbstredend recht.
Wer im Besitz sämtlicher Größen der Penn Senatoren
ist, wird die größten Rollen zuerst gegen Tiagras
oder Penn Internationals austauschen. 

Der Vorteil der Schiebebremsenrollen ist nicht
in erster Linie die Bremse !
Das Zauberwort heist: *One-Piece Frame* !
Die Rahmen der Tiagras und Konsorten wurden aus einem
Stück gefräßt, was deren Verwindungssteifigkeit
erheblich erhöht. Dadurch kannst Du mit diesen
Rollen wesendlich größere Fische bezwingen !:vik:

Der Vorteil der Senatoren ist jedoch der, dass
sie jeder Angler zum Nachfetten und zur Wartung
öffnen kann und kriegt sie auch wieder zusammen !
Das ist so einfach, wie bei keiner anderen Rolle.#6

Falls ein Fisch aufgrund der Verwendung einer Senator
verloren geht,hat zu 99% der Angler keine Ahnung, wie man
damit fischt !
Saily hat schon recht, Du solltest Dir bei der
Formulierung Deiner Fragen mehr Mühe geben.

Dann solltest Dir die Migrationsrouten der atlantischen
Marline besorgen, damit Du überhaupt weißt, wo Du
Fischen musst. Da war mal ein Artikel im Marlin Mag.|gr:

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## Marlin1

*AW: penn senator 9/0*

Hallo Heiko,

also zuerst einmal, es gibt weder in der Adria, noch im Mittelmeer Marline,
ausser  einige Irrläufer von Weissen Marlinen um Gibraltar herum.

Die Penn Senator Rollen waren vor Jahrzehnten die Standard Rollen aller Big Gamer 
Weltweit. Damit wurden alle großen Fischarten erfolgreich beangelt. 

Gott Sei Dank sind diese Zeiten vorbei !!

Die Penn Senators haben eine fürchterliche Bremse, unter hartem Zug beginnt die Bremse 
sofort zu ruckeln. Außerdem MUSST du bei diesen Rollen, wenn der Fisch weit abzieht
die Rollen bremse weit öffnen um einen Schnurbruch zu vermeiden.
Das hat mit der Physis des Schnur / Rollendurchmessers zu tun. Auf jeden Fall setzt
der Gebrauch von Sternbremsen Rollen für den Fang großer Fische viel Erfahrung und 
Kenntnisse des Gebrauches dieses Rollentypes voraus.

Eine 9/0 Senator reicht natürlich allemal um z.b. Sailfische oder ähnliches bis 30-40 Kg.
zu fangen. Heiko täusche dich nicht, auch wenn du anderes glaubst, 96% der Fische die 
du fangen wirst, sind nicht größer. Im Mittelmeer reicht dir diese Rolle vollkommen aus.

Allerdings sind die modernen Schiebebremsen Rollen viel einfacher zu händeln und zu bedienen. Um die Wartung brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu machen, auch die Schiebebremse Modelle sind äusserst einfach zu fetten und zu warten.

Wenn du schon eine 9/0 Senator besitzt, solltest du sie mit 50 Lbs. Mono Schnur bespulen, dir eine passende Bootsrute dazu besorgen und einfach Spass beim Fischen haben.


Beste Grüße
Reinhold


----------



## zandermouse

*AW: penn senator 9/0*



Marlin1 schrieb:


> Die Penn Senator Rollen waren vor Jahrzehnten die Standard Rollen aller Big Gamer
> Weltweit. Damit wurden alle großen Fischarten erfolgreich beangelt.
> 
> Gott Sei Dank sind diese Zeiten vorbei !!
> 
> Die Penn Senators haben eine fürchterliche Bremse, unter hartem Zug beginnt die Bremse
> sofort zu ruckeln. Außerdem MUSST du bei diesen Rollen, wenn der Fisch weit abzieht
> die Rollen bremse weit öffnen um einen Schnurbruch zu vermeiden.
> Das hat mit der Physis des Schnur / Rollendurchmessers zu tun. Auf jeden Fall setzt
> der Gebrauch von Sternbremsen Rollen für den Fang großer Fische viel Erfahrung und
> Kenntnisse des Gebrauches dieses Rollentypes voraus.
> 
> Eine 9/0 Senator reicht natürlich allemal um z.b. Sailfische oder ähnliches bis 30-40 Kg.
> zu fangen. Heiko täusche dich nicht, auch wenn du anderes glaubst, 96% der Fische die
> du fangen wirst, sind nicht größer. Im Mittelmeer reicht dir diese Rolle vollkommen aus.
> 
> Wenn du schon eine 9/0 Senator besitzt, solltest du sie mit 50 Lbs. Mono Schnur bespulen, dir eine passende Bootsrute dazu besorgen und einfach Spass beim Fischen haben.
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Reinhold


 
Also ich habe jede Menge Sailfische der 30 kg- Klasse mit
einer Penn Senator der Größe 4/0 und 30 ibs-Schnur gefangen und konnte dabei kein Ruckeln der Bremse feststellen. 

Mit der Penn Senator der Größe 6/0 sollte Dir der Fang
von Thunen bis 100 kg gelingen ! 

Bei allen Fischen unter 100 kg macht die Größe 9/0 kaum
Sinn, weil die dafür viel zu wuchtig ist. Oder willst Du mit
Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen ?

Zitat Marlin1: "Außerdem MUSST du bei diesen Rollen, wenn der Fisch weit abzieht
die Rollen bremse weit öffnen um einen Schnurbruch zu vermeiden."

Ich wüsste nicht warum das nur bei diesem Rollentyp der 
Fall sein sollte. |kopfkrat Das ist bei allen Rollen der Fall, da
dies nur von der Geometrie abhängt und nicht vom Rollentyp !

Die Größe 9/0 gehört eindeutig in die 80 ibs- Klasse und
sollte deshalb auch mit der entsprechenden Schnur
bespult werden. Für das Mittelmeer, meiner Meinung nach,
viel zu groß. Außer Du willst Blauflossenthune fangen,
dann kann es nicht wuchtig genug sein !:g

Die Penn Senator 9/0 ist mit 200 ibs Power Pro bespult ausgezeichnet zum kitefishing. Du kannst damit
wunderbar Dein fishingkite steuern. Deswegen würde
ich so eine Rolle nicht verkaufen, wenn ich sie hätte.:m

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## heiko666666

*AW: penn senator 9/0*

okay ich weiss war nen bisschen wenig liebevoll formoliert!Aber:
1.ich hab nen big game buch
2.ich meinte bluefinthune in der adria und marline auf kap verde...
3.ich wollte so ne rolle der 80ger klasse...
4.der bericht über phillipinen hat mir sehr gut gefallen von zandermouse(der wars doch oder?)5.der grund dass dies so schlecht geschrieben ist;ich hatte nur 2-3min. zeit...
Ps:ist die tuna stick ne passende rute für die senator???
und danke für die infos...


----------



## rauber83

*AW: penn senator 9/0*



Wollebre schrieb:


> will keine Diskussion anfangen wie die Rolle gewartet wurde. Vielleicht mal die drag washers auswechseln. Hier gibts welche:  http://www.smoothdrag.com/price.html
> Habe mit meiner 400H bisher noch keine Probleme gehabt.



die rolle war 2 wochen alt... aber man bekommt halt wofür man bezahlt. du hast recht wenn man sein zeug nicht wartet hat man sehr schnell probleme. 
für sailfish und vielleicht whities geht die senator bestimmt, aber für die sachen die du vor hast heiko rate ich dir persönlich doch zum kauf einer tld 50w. sicher wenn du ne noch hochwertigere rolle willst empfehl ich dir die alutecnos 50w oder ne tiagra oder everol oder avet usw. aber ich denke du willst im unterem preissegment bleiben......


----------



## heiko666666

*AW: penn senator 9/0*

eure tipps sind echt gut aber ein paar fragen bleiben auf :Bei big game schnuren steht öfters mal kein schnurdurchmesser da.... was machen???
Ich tendiere gerade zu dem "set" das mir räuber83 empfohlen hat...
danke für alle antworten und weiter so...
gruss heiko...


----------



## Jetblack

*AW: penn senator 9/0*

Der Durchmesser ist doch nahezu egal - wenn er nicht sowieso erfunden und erlogen ist. 
Allgemein gilt für Mono: eine
20lbs Schnur ist 0,4mm
50lbs Schnur ist 0,7mm
80lbs Schnur ist 0,9mm

Die Abweichungen davon sind minimal. 

Bei Geflochtener sind die Abweichungen gegenüber den Herstellerangaben z.T. haarsträubend ... was aber letztendlich nichts macht, weil Du jede Menge Gefl. auf eine BG Rolle bekommst. z.B. wird für eine TLD50IIA eine Fassung von 700yds/50lbs Mono angegeben. Machst Du die bis zu 70% Mit geflochtener voll, kannst Du gleich eine Großspule kaufen, weil da locker mal 1500m drauf verschwinden 

Überleg Dir, ob Du wirklich Hollow Core Schnur brauchst - wenn Du nicht selber spleissen willst, kannst Du auch normale Schnur nehmen... z.B. auch von Jerry Brown.


----------



## heiko666666

*AW: penn senator 9/0*

gute seite die avet...


----------



## rauber83

*AW: penn senator 9/0*

also ich hab 700 yard 130lbs hollow core jerry brown als backing drauf. dann gespliced loop to loop verbindung zu 80lbs suffix hi vis. da gehen da nochmal so 200 yard drauf würd ich sagen, dann wieder loop to loop zu dem momoi wind on leader. somit kann dir nix mehr passieren. #6


----------



## Marlin1

*AW: penn senator 9/0*



rauber83 schrieb:


> also ich hab 700 yard 130lbs hollow core jerry brown als backing drauf. dann gespliced loop to loop verbindung zu 80lbs suffix hi vis. da gehen da nochmal so 200 yard drauf würd ich sagen, dann wieder loop to loop zu dem momoi wind on leader. somit kann dir nix mehr passieren. #6



Wow Rauber,

das ist natürlich Hight End ! Damit kannst du alles fangen, garantiert.
Aber so ganz einfach zu montieren ist das dann doch nicht. #h

Hast du das ganze noch mit Kleber gesichert, oder nur weit genug eingespleisst ? Bei der Jerry Brown geht das ja Gott sei Dank ganz gut.

Ob das aber schon so die Montage für Anfänger ist ??

Beste Grüße
Reinhold


----------



## rauber83

*AW: penn senator 9/0*



Marlin1 schrieb:


> Wow Rauber,
> 
> das ist natürlich Hight End ! Damit kannst du alles fangen, garantiert.
> Aber so ganz einfach zu montieren ist das dann doch nicht. #h
> 
> Hast du das ganze noch mit Kleber gesichert, oder nur weit genug eingespleisst ? Bei der Jerry Brown geht das ja Gott sei Dank ganz gut.
> 
> Ob das aber schon so die Montage für Anfänger ist ??
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Reinhold




eigentlich ganz einfach... wirklich:

also such mal bei youtube nach hollow core splicing oder so. hab das duennste single wire stahlvorfach/draht bei wal mart besorgt. dann so einen meter abgeknickt. genau die häfte als schlaufe. dann vorsichtig bei etwa 1,5 meter vom ende einfuehren und vorsichtig durchfädeln. das alles hab ich dann mit sekundenkleber gesichert. eigentlich reicht der halbe meter durchgefädelte schnur. naja ein bimini twist ist jetzt wirklich einfach. ne halbe stunde ueben und es sollte klappen.... dann ein doppel loop... naja ein bisschen uebung und es klappt und hält halt super sicher und geht gut durch die roller.
einfach nachmachen

http://www.thehulltruth.com/sportfi...rial-how-splice-loop-hollow-core-spectra.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjrV9gl3OkU


----------



## heiko666666

*AW: penn senator 9/0*

sekundenkleber???;+in meinen büchern sett immer dass geift die schnur an und der kleber wird brüchig.
und noch ne frage macht man ein top shot mit einschlpeoischen?im buch steht was von topshot knoten....
erklärt wird er abber nich...


----------



## heiko666666

*AW: penn senator 9/0*

[  tld 50wlrsa, 130 jerry brown hollow core backing, 100 yards 80er suffix,250er momoi windon, ne 50-100 pinnacle marine outfitter rute mit short bend butt!!!!! kannst eigentlich alles bezwingen was so rumschwimmt, mal nen 1000 pfund bluefin ausgenommen  und alles zusammen für so 500 dollar.[/QUOTE


was ist ein moin windon


----------



## Marlin1

*AW: penn senator 9/0*

Momoi ist eine Firma, die unter anderem Schnüre herstellt.
Das ganze wird unter Momoi Wind on in US Shops vertreiben.


----------



## rauber83

*AW: penn senator 9/0*



heiko666666 schrieb:


> sekundenkleber???;+in meinen büchern sett immer dass geift die schnur an und der kleber wird brüchig.
> und noch ne frage macht man ein top shot mit einschlpeoischen?im buch steht was von topshot knoten....
> erklärt wird er abber nich...



im grunde brauchst du den kleber nicht. es gibt auch einen spezialkleber von jerry brown dafür. bei hollow core schnueren ist das anders als bei monofilen. bei mono wuerd ich auch von allen kleberaehnlichen sachen abraten. ich hab einfach mal momoi geschrieben,weil diese zusammmen mit ?jankai? die beliebtesten schnüre an der golfkueste in den usa sind. die windon leaders gibts aber auch von vielen anderen herstellern. topshot ist im grunde die mono schnur die du über das backing spulst. so hast du die dehnung und die sicherheit der mono aber wenn du halt mal was größeres drillst hast du nochmal 700 meter geflochtene als sicherheit. koenntest natürlich auch einfach nur mono aufspulen, dann hast aber nicht soviel schnurkapazität. das windon nimmst du dafuer, dass du nicht so lange vorfächer benützen musst. dadurch ersparst du dir meist das "wiren" eines fisches, was zwar saumäßig spass macht aber auch so manches risoko mitsichbringt. du drillst den fisch also fast bis unter die runtenspitze.


----------



## heiko666666

*AW: penn senator 9/0*

und wie genau verbindet man mono und dacron?und ist auch dyneema gut?


----------



## rauber83

*AW: penn senator 9/0*



heiko666666 schrieb:


> und wie genau verbindet man mono und dacron?und ist auch dyneema gut?


  also hab ich ja alles schon geschrieben.... hollow core ist der schluessel  eine schlaufe machen (wie beschrieben und durch den einen link illustriert) und einen bimini twist bei der mono. dann eine double loop to loop verbindung- also 2 mal durch das ende und fertig. das selbe um das wind on und die mono zu verbinden. einfach einen bimini twist am ende der mono und mit der schlaufe am wind on verbinden. meiner meinung kannst du jede billig geflochtene vergessen, da wie ich finde die schlufe problematisch wird. also momoi oder jerry brown hollow core muss schon sein. jerry brown gibts bei tackle direct für um die 100 dollar (700 yards 130 lbs)......


----------



## heiko666666

*AW: penn senator 9/0*

danke dass ich dass auch mal weiss !!!im buch stand zwar was von einschieben und dann tropshop knoten aber dah ich denn nich kann isst der trick besser
#h


----------



## heiko666666

*AW: penn senator 9/0*

komisch bei tackle direct gibts 600m 80lbs schur für 150 dollar und 600m 130lbs für 75dollar...
ps reichen 600 m?hab mich für die international 50w und 80 er alutecnus rute...


----------



## rauber83

*AW: penn senator 9/0*

ja klar reichen 600 meter- bekommst ja nochmal 200 meter mono drauf. wenn du schon hochwertig zeug kaufst, schau mal nach nem short bend butt. macht alles einfacher.


----------



## heiko666666

*AW: penn senator 9/0*

warum ist die 80ger schnur teuer bei gleicher länge????


----------



## rauber83

*AW: penn senator 9/0*

ich hab keine ahnung- vielleicht weil sie beliebter beim butterfly jiggen ist....... oder die 130er ist einfacher zu produzieren- ich weiss es nicht, kann dich aber ja nur freuen....


----------



## Jetblack

*AW: penn senator 9/0*

Die 80er ist ab Werk schon teurer als die 130er ... allerdings prozentual nicht so viel teurer ...!

Ich befürchte, der Thread geht komplett in die falsche Richtung, mit dem Ergebnis dass Geld ausgegeben wird, für Tackle, was ggf. zwar taugt, aber den Anforderungen absolut nicht entspricht.


----------



## rauber83

*AW: penn senator 9/0*



Jetblack schrieb:


> Die 80er ist ab Werk schon teurer als die 130er ... allerdings prozentual nicht so viel teurer ...!
> 
> Ich befürchte, der Thread geht komplett in die falsche Richtung, mit dem Ergebnis dass Geld ausgegeben wird, für Tackle, was ggf. zwar taugt, aber den Anforderungen absolut nicht entspricht.



naja wenn du einmal in ne 50er investiert hast passt es doch. das backing kannst ja drauf lassen. ob du 80er oder 50er schnur fischt da kannst ja je nach situation umbauen.....


----------



## Jetblack

*AW: penn senator 9/0*

@rauber ... worum es mir ging, ist das ein Anfänger - und das waren wir alle mal - gleich mit einem Satz Tackle ausgestattet werden soll, das einen nach unten eingeschränkten Einsatzbereich hat, und das er vermutlich in der Form nie braucht - nur so als quasi Versicherung für den größtmöglich anzunehmenden Fisch.

Aus meiner Sicht passen die Dinge nicht ganz zusammen.

- Die Bremse einer 50er ist auf eine 50/80er Schnur ausgelegt, warum soll dann 130 Backing drauf ?
- wenn er JB Hollow kaufen soll, dann kann der die Mono auch direkt einspleissen - wieso dann noch ein Lop und Knoten extra ?
- An der Adria wird er das extrem warscheinlich nicht so heftig brauchen ... auf den Kap Verden evtl. schon. (also nicht doch lieber eine 30er und eine 80er? [Wobei einige mir bekannte BGamer inzwischen schon froh sind, wenn Sie in der Adria ein paar Albacores erwischen .... mit 20er Gerät])

Dazu gibt's noch ein paar Aspekte, die ggf. noch nicht bedacht wurden....
Als Tackle-Fetischist geb ich gerne zu, dass es toll ist, sein eigenes Gerät mit an Bord zu haben, dem man zu 101% vertraut, aber:

- wie weit kommt man mit einer Rute (beim Bottom Fishing oder Jiggen und auch beim Trolling kann evtl. eine gute Kombo ja für vieles herhalten, aber dann ggf. den Spassfaktor deutlich redizieren, weil es immer Kompromisse sind ) ?
- Beim Trolling bist Du mit einem Satz ggf. nur an 1/4, 1/6 oder 1/8 am möglichen Fangerfolg beteiligt, weil Du für den Rest auf das Material des Boots zurückgreigen musst, über dessen Qualität man im Vorfeld meist wenig erfährt. 
- Mit Sicherheit eines der übelsten und ärgerlichsten Argumente: Was erlaubt Dir die Fluggesellschaft überhaupt an Gepäck ? Kurved Butts sind z.B. prozentual gesehen "sau-schwer", echte 50er auch.

Wenn ich also auch das Ziel Kap Verden anpeile, die ein ordentliches Loch in den Geldbeutel reissen, wenn ich dort ein Boot chartere (Ich hab's durchgeplant, und dann doch verworfen), dann stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich nicht bei den insgesamt fälligen Gesamtkosten mit einer universeller einsetzbaren Gerät (was ggf. auch deutlich mehr kostet) langfristig besser fahre??!

Soll heissen: Den primären Schwerpunkt (auch den finanziellen) auf die Rolle legen und was höherwertiges nehmen, und dann ggf. nur die Ruten austauschen. Mit den modernen Geflochtenen Schnüren und verfügbaren Rollen braucht eigentlich fast niemand mehr eine traditionelle 80er oder gar 130er. Warum dann nicht lieber eine vom Gewicht her moderate 30er in W, deren Bremse auch locker mit 80 und 130 lbs klarkommt, aber nach unten immer noch universeller als 30er gefischt werden kann ?

Wenn ich mir eine einzige Kombo zulege - dann will ich doch eine möglichst hohe Bandbreite damit abdecken oder ? Als Einstieger eine 50er ausstattung passt nicht in dieses/mein Konzept.

Gruss Jetblack


----------



## Marlin1

*AW: penn senator 9/0*

Hallo Jetblack,

woher kommt eigentlich die immer wieder vertretene Ansicht,
das Rollenbremsen der 30 lbs. Klasse Rollen auch mit 80er und 130er Schnur klarkommen ? Kannst du mir das einmal erklären, aber bitte nicht nur mit Werbesprüchen einiger durchgeknallter Rollenfirmen, für die physikalische Beschränkungen (Reibung X Fläche) offenbar nicht mehr existieren.

Wofür werden dann eigentlich noch 80er und 130er Rollenmodelle gebraucht ?? !!

Da wären doch die (nichtexistenten) Eierlegenden Wollmilchsäue allemal besser.

Aber ich staune ja nur, da wurde mit einer Penn Senator für vieleicht 150,- € begonnen und jetzt sind wir bei Tackle das das 10fache kostet und keiner zuckt ? Sehr erstaunlich,
alles nur graue Theorie oder ernstgemeinte Fragen ?

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## rauber83

*AW: penn senator 9/0*

also prinzipiel hast du recht aber sagen wir mal so. warum 80er jerry brown kaufen, wenn die 130er um die 40 euro weniger kostet. ein short bent butt wiegt genauso viel wie ein straight. ich rede hier nicht über die chair butts.... und meine empfehlung ist ne pinnacle marine outfitter rute. die kommt so auf 150 euro incl. bent butt. ich fische sie im kompletten spread und ist ne super sache. billiger als europäisches bzw. chinesisches penn schrott. mit dem direkt splicen hast du recht, aber ich finde den loop einfacher....ausserdem wirst du sowieso nur mit der mono fischen.... naja mit dem gepäck ist doch wurscht. wenn du delta fliegst hast du 16 kg handgepäck also das sollte reichen und ne rute mit abnehmbaren butt ist sowieso besser zu stauen. 
wegen schleppen ist schon klar, wenn du aber z.b chunkst hast deine gute rute. ausserdem kannst sie mit bend butt super zum deep dropping auf bottom und swordfish verwenden und zum high speed wahoo schleppen ist sie auch super. naja jiggen lassen wir mal aussen vor.... ich nehm meine stella 20000 und alutcnos blue jigging ja auch net zum schleppen her.... da kann man sich immer noch ne torium 20 und trevala jigging rute von shimano kaufen und gibt um die 200 euro aus....aber das ist ein aderes thema


----------



## Jetblack

*AW: penn senator 9/0*

Hallo Reinhold,

die Physik kann keiner (der Rollenhersteller) ausser Kraft setzen!!! da hst Du komplett Recht.

Die Bremsleistung ist abhängig vom Reibungsfaktor K zwischen den verwendeten Materialien der Bremseinheit (also im in den meisten Fällen Bremsbelag und Bremsscheibe) und vom Anpressduck f=F/A der beiden Einheiten und vom Radius der Bremsscheibe - jedoch nicht von der Fläche A (weil die Fläche bereits in der Definition des Anpressdrucks enthalten ist).

Der Radius der Bremsscheibe ist weitestgehend durch den Spuleradius beschränkt und wird bei modernen Rollen jedoch max ausgenutzt. Der Radius hat deswegen besondere Bedeutung, weil die Bremsleistung eine Summe aller Drehmomente vom inneren Rand der Bremseinheit zum Äusseren hin ist, wobei für reden Radius immer die Formel M=K*f*r gilt, wobei f dem Anpressdruck (=F/A) und K dem Reibungskoeffizienten der beiden Oberflächen entspricht folgt. 

Da K materialabhängig ist, kann man nur noch an den Fakturen f und r "rumdrehen" um die Leistung zu erhöhen.

Die einzige Möglichkeit, die Bremsleistung zu steigern besteht also darin:
1. - Entweder den Anpressdruck F zu erhöhen, was ggf. zu einer Überlastung der Stelle führt, die diesen Druck aufbauen muss - meistens das Hauptbremslager
2. - den Radius der Bremsscheiben und damit r [effektiv]
3. - oder die Anzahl der Bremsflächen zu erhöhen ... da auf alle Bremsflächen die gleiche Kraft F wirkt, ist die Bremsleistung um den Faktur N [N=Anzahl der Bremsflächen] höher

zu 1.  Sternbremsen sind sehr geeignet einen hohen Druck auf die Bremseinheit auszubauen, weil Gewinde eben sehr geeignet sind eingestzte Kraft zu "potenzieren" siehe alten Penn Rollen

zu 2. Je Grösser der Radius der Bremseinheit, umso effizienter wird die Bremse - Sprich der notwendige Anpressdruck und damit die Belastung des Gesamtsystems nimmt ab, wenn die Bremsscheibe möglichst gross dimensioniert ist. Auch hier sind alte Penns wieder ein gutes Beispiel. Ich hab hier grad eine 349 Master Mariner aus dem Regal gezogen ... Die Bremseinheit hat einen Durchmesser von nur 31mm, die Spule jedoch von 86mm. 

Das bedeutet Beispielhaft für die Rolle Penn 349: dass ich innerhalb der Bremseinheit eine Drehmoment von max dem 2,77 fachen erzeugen muss ich eine gewünschte Bremsleistung bei voller!!! Spule erreichen will.  Will ich also eine Bremskraft von 1 kg auf der Schnur erhalten, muss die Bremsheit 2,77 kg erreichen.

wenn nicht ...

... Penn schon bei den "alten Teilen" die Anzahl der Bremsflächen erhöht hätte, indem Sie die Flächen aus Bremsbelägen und Messingscheiben mehrfach in den Antrieb integriert hätten   ...ein schöner Ansatz, aber wegen des geringen Durchmesser der Bremseinheit zwar tauglich, aber nicht für die Mords(bremsleistung) geeignet. (von den thermischen Probleme ganz zu schweigen)

zu 3. Die beste Kombination für hohe Bremsleistung besteht also in der Kombination aus grossem Durchmesser der Bremseinheit in Kombination mit dem mehrfachen Einbau dieser Einheiten - entweder in Doppel- oder Quadanordnung. Im Fall der doppelten Bremseinheit wird die axial wirkende Kraft halbiert, bei einer Quadeinheit geviertelt. Somit kann man theoretisch die wirkende Anpresskraft F entsprechend höher wählen (was eine höhere Bremsleistung zur Folge hat) ohne sofort in die Gefahr eines Lagerschaden zu laufen. 

Sicher ist die Theorie hier wirklich nur physikalisch begründet und wird im wirklichen Leben Abstriche in einigen Punkten in Kauf nehmen müssen ... aber möglich ist es, wie einige Hersteller bewiesen haben. Ob jetzt eine 30er mit 70lbs oder eine 50er mit 110lbs Bremsleistung die eierlegende Wollmichsau für jeden Angler darstellt hängt neben der Physik auch von der Physis und vor allem vom Einsatzbereich ab .... auf eine 30W gehen zumindest keine 1200m 80lbs Mono - wer das will, liegt mit so einer Rolle komplett falsch.

Dennoch denke ich, dass derartige Rollen einen erweiterten Einsatzbereich haben und dem Trend zu einer leichteren Form der Angelei folgen.

Gruss Jetblack


----------



## Marlin1

*AW: penn senator 9/0*

Hallo Jetblack,

jetzt hast du es schön auseinandergenommen und auch spezifieziert.
So kann ich dem ganzen gerne folgen, vorher war es aber schon ein wenig zu pauschal. #6

Beste Grüße
Reinhold


----------



## heiko666666

*AW: penn senator 9/0*

hallo noch ne frage ;wie teuer ist der versand von tackle direct???
gruss heiko


----------



## Jetblack

*AW: penn senator 9/0*

Was der Versand wirklich kostet musst du TD fragen .... Die letzten Ruten die sonst niemand liefern konnte haben 90 USD Versand gekostet. Da in das Rohr keine Rolle mit reinpassen, musst Du ggf. mit zusätzlich kosten für ein weiteres Paket rechnen.

Neben dem Versand bitte auch noch 3,7 % Zoll und 19 % Einfuhrumstatzsteuer in die Berechung einkalkulieren, damit Du keine Überraschung erlebst.


----------



## heiko666666

*AW: penn senator 9/0*

und noch nenn problem(frage):kann ich mit 80-130ger gerät einfach ohne topshot fischen???
gruss heiko


----------



## Jetblack

*AW: penn senator 9/0*

kannst Du .... wenn Du zu den GANZ harten Knochen gehörst!!  Es gibt ein paar Jungs, die das machen, und die binden an die Geflochtene nur 2-3m Mono als Vorfach.

Das Ergebnis ist ggf. ziemlich derb: Du landest bei einem Kopfschlag des Fisches im Wasser, oder der Fisch ist weg, weil der Haken ausgeschlitzt, oder die Schnur gerissen ist. So eine Vorgehensweise erfordert gutes Gerät und noch vielmehr ausgefeilte Technik.

Heiko, ohne Dir zu nahe treten zu wollen: Ich glaube Du unterschätzt die Kräfte die da am Werk sind, oder Du überschätzt Dich selber sehr stark. 

Beobachte mal die Diskussionen der Seelachsangler oder der MeFo-Angler. Selbst da tobt der Glaubenskrieg wie lang der Mono Puffer optimalerweise ist. Diese Angler laufen aber nicht Gefahr mal eben spontan an die Reling gedonnert zu werden, bloss weil der Fisch seine Richtung ändert.

Wo angelst Du denn sonst so ? - ein wenig lassen mich Deine Fragen befürchten, dass es mit der anglerischen Erfahrung noch sehr dünn ist. Das ist nicht schlimm! lässt aber eben ggf. falsche Vorstellungen aufkommen, die (auch zu Deinem eigenen Schutz)  evtl. im Vorfeld bereinigt werden sollten. Mir geht es nicht darum, Dir den Spass oder den Enthusiasmus zu nehmen ... sondern diesen vielmehr durch eine möglichst objektive Relativierung zu erhalten. 
Ich bin kein "Big Gamer"  ... nur jemand der mit 36 Jahren Anglerleben, ein wenig Physik und einer netten Tour auf den Malediven (die mir sehr viel Neues und Wissenswertes beschert hat) versucht, die Dinge auf einen geeigneten Punkt zu richten.


----------



## rauber83

*AW: penn senator 9/0*

irgendwie verkommt mir der thread zu sehr in theoretischen durchfall, wobei ich mich selbst nicht als unschuldsrabe sehe.... also die urspruengliche frage war ob ne 9/0 senator fuer "mittelgrosse" marline geeignet ist (egal in welchem wasser...) also meine antwort ist nein, weil ein mittelgrosser marlin immerhin um die 300plus minus pfund hat. also hab ich die ungefaehre ausruestung empfohlen, die ich selbst auf meinem boot und als deckhand auf charter booten benutz. ich glaube dass 50 w ausreichend ist, einen unerfahrenden angler zum erfolg zu bringen, wobei ja immer die bremseinstellung elementar ist. mit um die 20 pfund bei ner 80er schnur bist du gut dabei und es gibt relativ wenig risko, wobei ein release knive immer am guertel gefuehrt weden sollte.... 80 und 130 er geraet haben immer noch ihre berechtigung, da z.b auf grosse bluefins halt einfach ne 50w nicht reicht. ein tuna mit 800 lbs kann nicht vom normalen angler stand up bezwungen werden. und wenn ja dann stellt sich die frage warum..... ich glaub mit nem guten 50w gerät ist man allround gut geruestet für marlin und tuna. wenns mal auf dolphin geht, ok vielleicht overkill, aber ein u nerfahrener angler hat trotzdem seinen spass. ich hab mit 9 auch meinen ersten wahoo im kampfstuhl mit der 80 er mit hilfe eines weiteren netten angelers, der die rute gehalten hat, gefangen. und war begeistert.... und ganz ehrlich, es ist zwar nett wenn man das big game fishing buch auswendig kann, mit all den netten rechenformeln und kraftdiagrammen, aber ganz ehrlich ist das doch bullshit. man kann die erfahrung nie ersetzen und nur weil jemand die ganze schei..e mal ausgerechnet hat und formeln angewandt hat ist es trotzdem nur theorie.... alles ganz nett, aber es zeugt auch von unerfahrung und theoriegeschei..e!


----------



## heiko666666

*AW: penn senator 9/0*

http://www.thehulltruth.com/sportfis...e-spectra.html, da wird nur beschrieben wie man eine schlaufe macht .also dass  gleiche nochmal mit mono???


----------



## rauber83

*AW: penn senator 9/0*



rauber83 schrieb:


> eigentlich ganz einfach... wirklich:
> 
> also such mal bei youtube nach hollow core splicing oder so. hab das duennste single wire stahlvorfach/draht bei wal mart besorgt. dann so einen meter abgeknickt. genau die häfte als schlaufe. dann vorsichtig bei etwa 1,5 meter vom ende einfuehren und vorsichtig durchfädeln. das alles hab ich dann mit sekundenkleber gesichert. eigentlich reicht der halbe meter durchgefädelte schnur. naja ein bimini twist ist jetzt wirklich einfach. ne halbe stunde ueben und es sollte klappen.... dann ein doppel loop... naja ein bisschen uebung und es klappt und hält halt super sicher und geht gut durch die roller.
> einfach nachmachen
> 
> http://www.thehulltruth.com/sportfi...rial-how-splice-loop-hollow-core-spectra.html
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjrV9gl3OkU



hier stand doch alles.....

schau dir das video an und mach nen binibi twist bei der mono


----------



## heiko666666

*AW: penn senator 9/0*

upsssnicht geesehen...


----------



## heiko666666

*AW: penn senator 9/0*

warum macht man  denn nicht einfach zwei binimi twist ,eins mit mono dess andere mit dacron und dann beide schlaufen verbinden???


----------

